# VB6 Excel Tabelle in Access importieren



## computerhellef24 (30. März 2007)

Folgendes,

Es gibt in unserem Netzwerk eine Excel-Tabelle die sich regelmässig aktualisert und die aktuellen Pfade von Profilen, Netzwerkshares etc. beinhaltet. Die müssen nun immer manuell in Access importiert werden. Ein VB-Programm arbeitet mit dieser Datenbank und nutzt diese Tabelle, damit niemand direkt in die Access-Datenbank muss (wegen Sicherheit) würde ich gern jeden Morgen wenn der erste das Programm startet die Excel Tabelle automatisch importieren lassen, Die Tabelle innerhalb von Access kann überschrieben werden, nur die Reihenfolgen der Spalten müssen gleich bleiben.

Kennt jemand einen Weg das in VB6 zu realisieren?

Danke im Voraus...


----------



## Alex F. (30. März 2007)

Das wonach du mal in der Access Hilfe suchen solltest ist 

```
DoCmd.TransferSpreadsheet(acImport, acSpreadsheetTypeExcel9, tblName, sTempName, True)
```

Das automatisiert in eine Funktion oder auch in ein makro legen. Dieses über Extras Start in die Starteinstellungen übernehmen und glücklich sein.

Grüsse bb


----------



## computerhellef24 (30. März 2007)

An ein Makro hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber die Datenbank wird nur über eine ODBC-Connection angesprochen, klappt das dann auch?


----------



## dignsag (30. März 2007)

ODBC hat allerdings mit Excel nix zu tun da ...

1. Excel keine Datenbank ist sondern eine Tabellenkalkulation
2. Office hier eine eigene Schnittstelle zwischen Excel und Access bietet

Und die hat dir brainbyte oben schon genannt.

Wenn du damit nix anfangen kannst, kannst dich auch mal informieren wie man eine Exceltabelle aufruft, jede zelle/zeile/spalte durchgeht und in eine neue tabelle speicher. Lass dir aber gesagt sein, dass das definitiv der kompliziertere Weg ist!

Viel Spaß beim basteln!


----------



## computerhellef24 (31. März 2007)

Im Prinzip will ich nen Button nutzen der sagt dann, Hallo Access datenbank, nimm dir doch mal die Excel tabelle zur brust und importiere den ganzen Inhalt in die Tabelle sowieso und überschreibe die komplett. damit ich danach die aktuellen Daten aus der access-datenbank-tabelle nutzen kann...


----------



## dignsag (1. April 2007)

Nur zum allgemeinen Verständnis. In VBA also Access selbst, oder in einem VB6 Standalone Programm?


----------



## computerhellef24 (1. April 2007)

In einem VB6 Standalone-Programm. Das Arbeiten mit der Datenbank und deren Tabellen ist kein Problem, was halt fehlt ist ein Update einer Tabelle von Excel zu der Access-Datenbank.


----------

